# Frosch in Nachbarteich liquidieren.... [Thread des Jahres 2007 von Beetlejuice666]



## bierchen (1. Januar 2008)

_Leider landete der Thread des Jahres 2007 noch im selben Jahr automatisch im Archiv, sodass man ihn nicht mehr in die Hall of Fame verschieben kann. 

Daher verschiebe ich den Wahlthread hier her, der den Link zum Gewinnerthread enthält, nämlich hier: _ *Frosch in Nachbarteich liquidieren....*

_Threadersteller:_ Beetlejuice666


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Servus Community,

Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Es wird Zeit, den Thread des Jahres 2007 zu bestimmen. Vorschläge habt ihr ja hier schon gemacht.

Vorgeschlagen wurden:

*1.
Für Leute mit Langeweile oder die keine Freunde ham... *

Lustige Gespräche mit dem Plauderbot verzücken die Comm. 

*2.
Frosch in Nachbarteich liquidieren....*

Beetlejuice666s Guerillakrieg gegen den lärmenden und immergeilen Frosch von Nebenan...

*3.
Habe eine CD-Rom gelochert*

Praktisch und gut, absolut empfehlenswert!

*4.
Penisse geschrumpft*

Magische Penisschrumpfung im Senegal versetzt die halbe Comm in Alarmbereitschaft..

*5.
Rätsel und rätseln*

Rätsel halt.   

*6.
Wird Herbboy bezahlt???*

Die Huldigung unseres Foren-Bots. 

*7.
Whorecraft - Tja. Man braucht halt auch Fantasie...*

Fantasy-Rollenspiel-Erotik vom Feinsten!

*8.
Grausame Namen oder "Kevinismus"*

Schöne Namensvorschläge für euren künftigen Nachwuchs! Bitte nicht... 

*9.
Wer kriegt Ariane rum ???*

Empfohlenes Trainingsprogramm für alle WiST-User. ^^

*10.
Auferstehung an Silvester*

Bernd alias Mettfett, der Mückenflüsterer. R.I.P.



Damit gibts glatte 10 Vorschläge. *Ich bestimme mal, dass jeder User bis zu 2 Stimmen abgeben darf. Stimmenkumulation ist nicht möglich, die Stimmen müssen auf verschiedene Vorschläge verteilt werden. *Also ran an die Urnen!
Abstimmungszeitraum geht bis Sonntag, 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Monsterkeks (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr.2 und
Nr.2


----------



## bumi (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



			
				bierchen am 01.01.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *9.
> Wer kriegt Ariane rum ???*
> 
> Empfohlenes Trainingsprogramm für alle WiST-User. ^^


Ganz eindeutig die Nummer 9.... nirgends hat man jemals so viele verzweifelte Männer auf einem Haufen gesehen, die mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln versuchen eine (digitale) Frau flachzulegen. Peinlich und komödiantisch in höchstem Masse!


----------



## rengaru (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

nr2.
nr.9


----------



## Reder (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr.2 
und
Nr.9


----------



## fiumpf (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

[X] Nr. 2

[X] Nr. 3


----------



## Knabe (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2 und Nr. 9


----------



## marwin756 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

[x] Nr.1
[x] Nr.2


----------



## AurionKratos (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

[X] Nr. 2
[X] Nr. 3


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr.2
Nr.9


----------



## Soki (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

4.Penisse geschrumpft


----------



## apocalypt0 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Ich nehm die NR.2 und die NR.10 
Einfach zu geil


----------



## BlackDead (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2 und Nr. 9
Beide Threads zeigen in erschreckender Weise wie verückt die PCG Community wirklich ist.


----------



## noxious (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 5
+
Nr. 10


----------



## RickSkywalker (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

3 und 8


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

#2 & #9

Nie konnte man sich so amüsieren wie über Attentate auf einen Frosch oder ein digitales Flittchen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



			
				rengaru am 01.01.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> nr2.
> nr.9



*ebenso*

Reng


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2
Nr. 9


----------



## Dario90 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

--> Nr. 2
--> Nr. 9


----------



## orca26 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

--->Nr. 10
--->Nr. 8


----------



## Kreon (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 5
Nr. 8


----------



## ShiZon (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2
Nr. 8

Nr. 2 Einfach nur abgedreht!   
Nr. 8 Die armen armen Kinder!


----------



## Icefighter (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

2
und 6


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

*[X] Nr. 6 
[X] Nr. 7 *


----------



## Lennt (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

*Nr. 2 *und
*Nr. 9*


----------



## C-rec (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 9 natürlich mein Thread  
Nr. 2 einfach kuhl


----------



## mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

*Nr. 2*
*Nr. 4*


----------



## Phantom1985 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 9

Genau solche heissen Threads braucht die Community


----------



## Riddick1107 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

[X] Nr. 2
[X] Nr. 9


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

ganz klar 
*6
    9*

"Wird Herbboy bezahlt" das ist einfach zu geil. Ich habs heute zum ersten Mal gesehen und mir sind sogar die Tränen vom Lachen gekommen


----------



## Sir-B (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2
geiler Frosch!


----------



## Avenga (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

nr. 6, nr. 2


----------



## TBrain (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 6


----------



## freak (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Einmal die Nummer 6!


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

*1.
6.*

Beide Bots


----------



## klenge (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

2 und 9


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

[X] Nr. 6
[x] Nr. 2


----------



## Gajeza (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr.2 Komplett durchgelesen!  Wann kommt der als Taschenbuch?
Nr.9


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

mal im ernst- wie soll mann sich bei sonner beschissenenen (srry- aber geht gar nich) ansicht hier die 10 teiles sehr langen threads ansehen `?? Hab ich absoulut keine Zeit für da jede elendige antwort neu geladen wird. Kann man die ansicht nich Ändern ?????


----------



## Kreon (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 04.01.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> mal im ernst- wie soll mann sich bei sonner beschissenenen (srry- aber geht gar nich) ansicht hier die 10 teiles sehr langen threads ansehen `?? Hab ich absoulut keine Zeit für da jede elendige antwort neu geladen wird. Kann man die ansicht nich Ändern ?????



kannst du ändern untern:
mein profil--> allg. EInstellungen unterm Profilbild --> Forum--> Darstellungsform


----------



## noxious (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



			
				Kreon am 04.01.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du ändern untern:
> mein profil--> allg. EInstellungen unterm Profilbild --> Forum--> Darstellungsform


Und nochmal für alle PCGH-User:
Organizer -> Einstellungen -> Forum -> Darstellungsform

Aber ich glaube das bringt nichts, da es an der Archivierung liegt.
Normalerweise kann ja direkt oben unter dem Aktuellen Forum die Ansciht ausgewählt werden.
Bei archivierten Threads fehlt der Button zur Umstellung der Ansicht aber.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

mein reden, genau das isses, die Archivierung is schuld. Blöde Sache !


----------



## crackajack (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



			
				noxious am 04.01.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei archivierten Threads fehlt der Button zur Umstellung der Ansicht aber.


Bei euch funktioniert die Baumdarstellung, oder was?
Afaik geht doch überall nur mehr die Linearansicht? Wollny oder MPO haben mal gesagt das das die Performance verbessern würde und deshalb nur mehr eins da ist, auch wenn überall außer bei pcgames noch der Button da ist.

@Topic
Enthaltung, fand keinen Thread besonders toll.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

1)
und
2)

sind meine Favoriten

Der Bot und der Frosch


----------



## olstyle (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

*2* und *6* wahren top  .


----------



## bierchen (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Ich stimme für

*8.
Grausame Namen oder "Kevinismus"*


----------



## gliderpilot (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



> *2.Frosch in Nachbarteich liquidieren....*
> Beetlejuice666s Guerillakrieg gegen den lärmenden und immergeilen Frosch von Nebenan...
> 
> *9.Wer kriegt Ariane rum ???*
> Empfohlenes Trainingsprogramm für alle WiST-User. ^^



Die beiden sollen es sein


----------



## Teslatier (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*

Nr. 2
+
Nr. 8


----------



## bierchen (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: [X] Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2007*



			
				bierchen am 01.01.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Abstimmungszeitraum geht bis Sonntag, 18.00 Uhr.


Soderla, Aus, das Spiel ist Aus! 

Wie zu erwarten gibts einen klaren Gewinner. Der Froschthread hat mit 27 Stimmen gewonnen. Ich gratuliere, Beetlejuice666.
Dummerweise ist der Thread bereits im Archiv gelandet, von wo ich ihn nicht mehr in die Hall of Fame verschieben kann. Ich werde daher diesen Thread mit dem Siegertitel reinverschieben und auf das Archiv verlinken.

2. wurde mit 16 Stimmen "Wer kriegt Ariane rum ???"

3. wurde mit 9 Stimmen "Wird Herbboy bezahlt???"


Danke an alle, die sich beteiligt haben.


----------

